

Will Congress agree to a Skype testimony from Edward Snowden? - uptown
http://www.newsweek.com/edward-snowden-line-two-849

======
fluxon
The title is misleading. The use of Skype specifically is only in the _last
sentence_ of the article, _No problem, say his allies - if Rogers is ready to
move beyond name-calling. Skype is only a computer click away._ This is not in
quotes, and is sourced blindly to "his allies."

There's a period, not a semicolon, between the "No problem" clause and the
"Skype" clause, weakening the attribution. Because of that, I think the
article author may have made that leap. In my opinion, "Skype" is used by
sources as simply common parlance for "some kind of secure video
conferencing", and the author perhaps unintentionally, and unfortunately
provocatively, overemphasized Skype as the literal option to be used. For
security, Skype is a touch radioactive, and Microsoft knows it. That's one of
their published reasons for centralizing its server architecture. I would
expect Congress, and Snowden, to prefer to use something better, and more
securely routable.

------
quantumpotato_
Skype, backdoored by M$ & the NSA? At least they'll know exactly where he is
if they need to send a drone strike.

